# DTG vs. Screenprinting



## swilbert (Aug 4, 2007)

We are a screen printing embroidery business and are thinking about purchasing a DTG printer. What would be the advantages of doing so?


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Full color small runs.
If there's no one else in your area with a DTG, it may be a great business move. If you don't use it much, it will be a really expensive toy.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep I agree. Small runs and full color, also they are great for doing photos and such. I get a ton of orders from people who want to get photos for birthdays, anniversarys, family reunions, well you get the idea. They are also great for print jobs that have multiple colors but the color gamut is unlimited. Also it is really great for small runs that you would otherwise have to burn screens for and everything where with the dtg you have no set up costs on small jobs. so those small jobs you would normally turn away you would now be able to take.

Here is a for instance of a job I am doing right now. It is almost time for the march of dimes walk and I do the shirts for the kids and parents for their walk. For each family I am able to change the childs name and such to fit that particular family, I have done about 35 familys so far. This is where dtg is perfect


----------



## swilbert (Aug 4, 2007)

What type of DTG printer would you suggest?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

swilbert said:


> What type of DTG printer would you suggest?


That's like asking a stranger what car they prefer; Ford, chrysler or Chevrolet.

You'll get as many answers as there are machines.

First I would read everything on this forum re: dtg.

Second I would find every other forum out there on the subject

3rd, and most important, I would attend a trade show where all the machines will be demo-ed. Bring your artwork on a disk. Have them print it. See how much trouble they have doing that. then take all your samples home and do some wash tests.

Then, if you are lucky, you will be closer to deciding than you are now.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I agree with Joe, you really need to do your research on what fits your needs. For instance do you want to print on dark shirts or would you be happy printing on just lights. If you want to be able to print white ink and dark shirts then you would remove brother from the list as it only prints on lights. There are a couple of really great threads here that should give you a head start.

First one is daguides thread dtg 101
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t41828.html

Here is anothe one from owners telling what machine they own and why they bought it.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t41520.html

These should be a good starting point for your research and what to look into further


----------



## mohue4 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi guys, Just like to know how DTG printing last on T shirt when wash. Im planning on printing some T shirts for an event. Dont want to sell some t shirts that will fade in the first wash. thanks


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

mohue4 said:


> Hi guys, Just like to know how DTG printing last on T shirt when wash. Im planning on printing some T shirts for an event. Dont want to sell some t shirts that will fade in the first wash. thanks


It's all in the cure and pretreatment (if printing white ink)

Properly cured and/or pretreated it will last just as long as a properly cured screenprinted shirt.

If you haven't printed using a DTG yet...I would be very cautious at first.


----------



## IMAGESEPS (Dec 28, 2007)

Have you guys seen the kornit machine run? Its pretty wild. Pretty expensive machine, but the best DTG prints i have ever seen. Still cant beat the good old fashioned screen print, but as far as DTG's go, its the cats pajamas.


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Do cats wear PJ's...ha


----------



## IMAGESEPS (Dec 28, 2007)

i hear its the next big thing...


----------

